# Bear Fiberglass arrows?



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

yes they were micro-flite arrows, i still have them in the box from Bear.


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Fiberglass Arrows*

i have some that were my dads and i won't ever shoot them they are at least 40 years old as far as we know.


----------

